# Elliptical trainers- thoughts?



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2010)

I've demo'd one and was impressed that it worked both upper and lower body simultaneously. It seems to be a good off-season training option, and probably burns some calories too. 
Does anyone have one? Is it effective for off-season training? Any suggestions re: makes/models, keeping value in mind? I'd appreciate any serious input....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

I use them at the gym.  I don't think it does all that much as far as the upper body is concerned, but the extra movement probably helps burn more calories.  I find the rowing machine to be much more of a full body workout and used to have one at home, but sold it when I got a gym membership.  More than both of those pieces of equipment, I find the stairmaster kicks your butt the most.

Personally, I think resistance training helps my skiing more than anything.  Cardio just helps me be less of a fat ass than I am normally.


----------



## hammer (Mar 29, 2010)

Bought a Schwinn 460 just over a year ago:







I like the variable stride on it and it's nice and compact...but it's not quite as sturdy as I would like.  My wife loves it, though...she does 30 minute sessions on it several days a week.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

I used to to alternate between running on the treadmill and the elliptical at the gym. For me, I find running gives me a better workout. I feel my heart rate is faster and I certainly sweat more. But that's just me.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

Look into arc trainers. No impact, but a better workout. Can be used like a stepper or an elliptical for more versatility. On the strength mode on the one at the gym, I can burn as many calories as I did running, only my knee and back don't hurt afterward.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks very much for the advice everyone. 

*Uphillklimber*, would you mind saying what make/models you're referring to?
*Carrie*, I checked out arc trainers as per your post. Looks interesting, but unfortunately they are way beyond my current pay grade! :-o


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

That's the definite downside... great workout, high price tag. :lol: An elliptical would then be a good compromise. Given my knee and back issues, I far prefer them to treadmills now.


----------



## Sky (Apr 14, 2010)

I have an eliptical with the wheel in the front...takes up less space, rolls smooth, bought it at dicks probably four years ago.  At work, I have access to the Nautilus version (wheel in the rear), a Bowflex Treadclimber, and a nice treadmill, plus the weights et al.

I HATE the treadclimber.  WIth my big feet...I'm constantly stepping on the edge of the opposite foot-pad.  Operating the thing is NOT intuititve.  I gave up after two separate attempts.

I like the eliptical for a steady workout...30 minutes, 500 cal.  I usually roll forward for 3 minutes, backwards for one.  My eliptical has a "Reverse" cycle where the software "prompts" you to reverse direction.  The Nautilus version applies the brakes to force you to stop before changing direction.  I hate that....so I just run "Intervals" on the work machine and watch the timer.  ALSO...if I want "more" leg work, I sort of squat (lower my body) so my legs never fully straighten.  If you want to do some "sprint" work...you can crank out the strides per minute

If I could only pick one machine...it would be the eliptical.

What I like the treadmill for is sprints.  9 to 10 mph for 30 seconds.....30 seconds on...30 off.  Sometimes we increase the grade and drop to 20 seconds on 40 seconds off.  I huff and puff harder on the treadmill, but the knees prefer the eliptical.

I've only used a star-stepper an hand-full of times.  The simple machines (single set of steps) certainly work the muscles.  It took me a while to get the rythym so the step didn't bottom-out before switching steps.  I used to have access to a real fancy step machine that had 5 or 6 stairs.  OOOF!  That was a tough workout.

The rowing machines....oh man....3 minute blasts on that over thirty minutes does it all.  It's nice to be able to access the different equipment...but I'm thinking the eliptical (aside from sucking up so much space) can give you whatever you want.

Do something, I think that's the best guidance.


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2010)

Sky said:


> What I like the treadmill for is sprints.  9 to 10 mph for 30 seconds.....30 seconds on...30 off.  Sometimes we increase the grade and drop to 20 seconds on 40 seconds off.  I huff and puff harder on the treadmill, but the knees prefer the eliptical.



Try the Tabata protocol - sprint 20s, rest 10s, sprint 20s, rest 10s, repeat that for 4 minutes (8 reps total).  Hurts so good.

Regarding the elliptical, I've never used one, but I can say this- I only got noticeablly faster running and cycling when I starting incorporating hard interval workouts targeting my V02 max.  If you can do that sort of thing on an elliptical, great, but I don't know if you can or not.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like this machine, which isn't a traditional elliptical.  

http://www.precor.com/comm/en/amt/amt100i


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> Try the Tabata protocol - sprint 20s, rest 10s, sprint 20s, rest 10s, repeat that for 4 minutes (8 reps total).  Hurts so good.



When you say rest do you mean stopping and resting completely, or slowing down to a walk/jog?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> When you say rest do you mean stopping and resting completely, or slowing down to a walk/jog?



Use the google: http://www.tabataprotocol.com/


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Use the google: http://www.tabataprotocol.com/



Bah, that's no fun.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Bah, that's no fun.



Your new avatar is creepy.


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> When you say rest do you mean stopping and resting completely, or slowing down to a walk/jog?



Slow to a jog.  If you have a decent sprint, it would take more effort to stop abruptly.  At the end of the 10 second rest period, you'll have just barely slowed down to a resting jog pace and it's time to sprint again.  It's ridiculous.  The 20 seconds begin to feel like minutes, and the 10 seconds feel like 1 second.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> Slow to a jog.  If you have a decent sprint, it would take more effort to stop abruptly.  At the end of the 10 second rest period, you'll have just barely slowed down to a resting jog pace and it's time to sprint again.  It's ridiculous.  The 20 seconds begin to feel like minutes, and the 10 seconds feel like 1 second.



I found a couple timer apps for it on the iPhone. May try it out. 20-10, 20-10 ... would be tough to keep track of if you are just using a stop watch.


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I found a couple timer apps for it on the iPhone. May try it out. 20-10, 20-10 ... would be tough to keep track of if you are just using a stop watch.



When I did them running, I held my dig. watch in my hand in chronometer mode... I could pretty well gage in my head when I came up on 20 s, and it is easy to stay on track since every two reps should start a new minute.  A timer would make it easier though.  You can get small programmable workout timers with audible alarms.

On the bike, since sprinting usually lasts longer, I do 5 reps of 40s x 20s, and that's pretty horrible too.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> Slow to a jog.  If you have a decent sprint, it would take more effort to stop abruptly.  At the end of the 10 second rest period, you'll have just barely slowed down to a resting jog pace and it's time to sprint again.  It's ridiculous.  The 20 seconds begin to feel like minutes, and the 10 seconds feel like 1 second.



That's what I thought.  Thanks for the clarification.  Clearly I'm a fitness gaper. :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Do they have treadmills that you can program to do intervals like that?  Seems like it would be a pain to keep changing the speed every 10-20 seconds...


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know.  Generally they let you run on the road for free though.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2010)

Marc said:


> I don't know.  *Generally they let you run on the road for free though.*



REALLY??? 

I was asking because this is a thread about elliptical trainers, and you specifically responded to someone who was describing what they did on a treadmill...


----------



## Sky (Apr 22, 2010)

The treadmill I have access to allows you to program a workout/rest speed.

I prefer to avoid the delays associated with the shifts in speed and just use the handrails to support my weight as I hop off (feet to the edges of the machine).  If I'm working out with someone, there's room to step off so the other guy can step on and, much like a dog held over water, start running while you hold onto the handrails.

It works....although it may look comical.  :>

The treadmill timer is what I use vs a wrist watch.

If I were doing this outside...I'd opt for a distance (50 or 100 meters...400's..whatever).

I don't think the eliptical is "best" for VO2Max.  The machine supports too much of your body weight and (in my opinion) sustains too much momentum when you try to change speeds.

The treadmill "makes" you run at a certain speed.  Running requires each leg (in turn) to support your total body weight.  

I'm sure there's a site out there with better info that what I''m spewing.  But my experience with all these pieces of equipment lead me to prefer (for a single item for the home) to be the eliptical.  

I just found a site for tall lifters.  It explains how tall guys (6'2" and up I think) should adjust the workout and why.  I'll slide it in here via "edit" if I can relocate it.  BAM!

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_tall_guys_get_jacked


You can gt a decent workout, you can vary direction (forwards or backwards), and it's less bang on the knees...and you're more likely to use it regardless of what shape you're in (easy when you're out...bang it hard when you're further along with the program).

Weights three days a week (three different workouts) and cardio in between.

Do something.  :>


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do they have treadmills that you can program to do intervals like that?  Seems like it would be a pain to keep changing the speed every 10-20 seconds...



The one we have a work lets you do intervals and you set a low and high speed, then you hit the button when you want to switch. The treadmill takes so long to speed up/slow down I don't think it could handle 20-10 sec intervals. Sounds like if you are doing it on a machine the stationary bike or elliptical is the better choice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2010)

Stairmaster is the best machine I've found for intervals.  I do either random or progressive intervals.  switches every 30 seconds.  15 minutes doing one of those programs kicks my ass twice as hard as 30 minutes on the elyptical.


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the intervals on the arc trainer. Still maintain that it's been the best for strength building for me thus far without hurting my knee.


----------



## Sky (Apr 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Stairmaster is the best machine I've found for intervals.  I do either random or progressive intervals.  switches every 30 seconds.  15 minutes doing one of those programs kicks my ass twice as hard as 30 minutes on the elyptical.



I think you are correct.  I was at some hotel and tried their stair machine (whatever brand) and I got about 3 minutes into it and said Screw This!  :>

That's sort of why I prefer/recommend the eliptical.  The stair machine, like the rowing machine and (to a lesser extent) the treadmill sort of demand you work hard whenever you use it.  So, if for whatever reason you (or your spouse) are less than "amp'd" to do the workout...you may be more likely to put it off.

With the eliptical, you (in my opinion) are more likely to get on the darned thing and do 20 to 30 minutes.  And if you're amp'd...you can work pretty hard at it.  With the treadmill, you can walk, walk really fast...etc.

Like the number of ski manufacturers out there....the variety of equipment is out there for you choose from.  However you workout, whatever your limitations...whatever you have access to elsewhere (vs what you want in your home)....as long as you're doing "something"....you're doing well.


----------

